# Gheenoe vs Beavertail Skiff vs Gladesman



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Ok, it is a true microskiff riot.  No holds barred match.  Ding---Ding!!
> 
> Who likes the Gheenoe (old Classic or new Classic)?
> 
> ...


If you can't keep up - take notes. ;D ;D ;D 

Beavertail is NOT a microskiff. Some will claim it's not even a skiff. 

Let the Games begin.


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

What!! Fowl!! 

I think the Beavertail just got hit in the nuts. :'( ;D ;D ;D

Fight fair Capt Ron. Wow. Considering it is as light and shallow as a Lostman----I think it is a Micro.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

The bevear is not a micro, we all went thru that a hwile back on the "what is a microskiff" and then pt 2, and then everyone trying to get hteir boats to qualify like Imac with his 17 pathfinder tunnel. That got the NOPE


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

You need to contact the site admin for the official rule book.

The Whipray was deemed - NOT A MICROSKIFF.

Beavertail ='s SPLASH - therefore NOT A MICROSKIFF.

Ding, Ding - End of first round


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> he Whipray was deemed - NOT A MICROSKIFF.



And that is smaller than the beav


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> > he Whipray was deemed - NOT A MICROSKIFF.
> 
> 
> 
> And that is smaller than the beav


Now Joe is going to brag about his big deck in a big beaver. ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Capt Ron wins on a technical.  Match over.   ;D ;D

So what is the dimensions of a microskiff?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I just think that is curious since Shallow Water Angler featured "34 new poling skiffs in their Dec/jan 2006/07 edition and the Beavertail was one of them.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> Capt Ron wins on a technical.  Match over.   ;D ;D
> 
> So what is the dimensions of a microskiff?


Undefined.  Best definition given "I know one when I see it".  Guidelines are listed somewhere 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1168740618


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

> I just think that is curious since Shallow Water Angler featured "34 new poling skiffs in their Dec/jan 2006/07 edition and the Beavertail was one of them.


"skiffs" not "microskiffs" which leaves us room for growth


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

>


 ;D ;D ;D ;D

Someones been busy ;D ;D


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I love it. Thanks fellows for the entertainment. I have to sleep now. Keep up the good beaver work. I proud of ya!! ;D


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

I think I'm getting off this ride too.  4 AM comes early.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

. [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif] [smiley=frustrated.gif] [smiley=frustrate2.gif]


----------

